# (R)evolution day



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi folks, I made a video of an accuracy session with the R10 (R)evolution and small targets.
Enjoy it!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Really good form and alignment!! Great shooting, that's awesome!!!!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

un cecchino!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

As always Genoa you did the design very well. Top notch practice slinging. Never thought to use the little tabs off the soda can as a target. I am personally getting addicted to leather spinning targets. Need to make a small one for 10 M as I have one that mimics the bottom a pop can for 10 M, and a tuna can for 20M. Need to make a even smaller one for more precision slinging.

Cheers

Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Really good form and alignment!! Great shooting, that's awesome!!!!!


Thanks a lot my friend, I apreciate it


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Volp said:


> un cecchino!


 Grazie socio! Divertimento e soddisfazione.
Il lavoro è ancora lungo, ma le fondamenta sembrano solide...grazie ancora 

Thanks buddy! Fun & satisfaction.
Thank you for each good advice.
Take care


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

BC-Slinger said:


> As always Genoa you did the design very well. Top notch practice slinging. Never thought to use the little tabs off the soda can as a target. I am personally getting addicted to leather spinning targets. Need to make a small one for 10 M as I have one that mimics the bottom a pop can for 10 M, and a tuna can for 20M. Need to make a even smaller one for more precision slinging.
> 
> Cheers
> Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger


Thanks a lot Matt! 
Always I look for new target allowed with my usual catch box and shooting range. Soon I'll shoot in outside range so I'll can hit more various targets, use harder setup, bigger ammo and, above all, longer distance...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Grande amico!!!!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :king:


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Charles said:


> Very nice!!!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles





grappo73 said:


> Grande amico!!!!





alfshooter said:


> :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :king:


Thanks so much my friend! 
Grazie di cuore amico! 
Muchas gracias amigo!


----------

